# Replacing Mk4 Tweeters



## RoguePlank (May 21, 2009)

hi all, this is my first post marking my entry into the veedub world!
my name is Arron but lots of people call me Plank (its a long story), i'm 20 years old, live in the middle of England, i've just put a deposit down on a w-reg 1.4i S Golf Mk4 5-door in red. 
I'm an audio fitter at Halfords and electronics engineering student, been working with car audio for about 4 years, taught myself alot.
I could tell you all about my sound system but lets just say it easily costs more than twice what im paying for the Golf and amounts to about 4000 watts.
ive got no problem cutting and drilling panels as ive decided you only live once so if you dont get your dream system as soon as you humanly can, you'll regret it when your older so balls to the life savings, i'll probably be earning a hell of a lot more money when im older anyway so just spend it while you've got it as it will make more difference now than it will later.
ive pulled a few vw cars apart to replace the head-units but never done much on the speakers. i know the woofers are riveted in and i can drill these out, sound proof the doors and get the necessary adaptors to fit my woofers but what stumps me is the tweeters.
vw typically use phillips home-audio grade speakers in their doors, odd size woofers, about 7inch, using 8ohm voice coils. these have 3 pin connectors going to them, allowing for a continuity connection to the tweeters by a similar 3pin connection. im going to be by-passing all of this anyway as i have much better quality wiring to run back to my amps.
does anybody have any pictures of a successful tweeter install in a golf or any similar vw for that matter? just so i can get an idea of how its done and see that it is in fact possible. else im just gonna pull it apart and start chopping








cheers everyone.


----------



## MbR24 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Replacing Mk4 Tweeters (RoguePlank)*

I wouldn't jump into replacing the tweeters unless they are blown.
and as for the higher quality wiring to be running. IMPO it's kind of a waste of money. I mean typically the highest power a normal speaker is going to see from a 4-channel amp is going to be around 100 watt RMS @ 2 ohms. no need to run anything thicker than the stock 16awg wire. if I were to replace any wiring in the car esp for the 4-channel I would just grab all 4 speakers right behind the head unit. that's the easiest and most straight forward way to do it. but again nothing bigger than 16awg is really needed.
I am a Mobile Electronics Cert. Professional car audio/electronics installer. I've done countless mk4's.
just my $0.02 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RoguePlank (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Replacing Mk4 Tweeters (MbR24)*

ive already got all the cabling as i had to pull it all out of my last car which someone rear-ended and wrote off, it also means i can leave all the standard wiring alone, not chop it up, which will make it easier for me to return to standard if necessary. also it gives me peace of mind that ive done the job right.
i wouldnt want to connect the vw standard tweeters to my component cross-overs, who knows what they are tuned to! mixing oem and after-market is not something im prepared to do.
have you ever done the tweeters in a mk4? is it possible? they do look very small, and thats before ive even got the panel off.


----------



## MbR24 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Replacing Mk4 Tweeters (RoguePlank)*

yeah I've done tweeters in a mk4. they are tiny. about half the size of any decent aftermarkets.
I wasn't aware that you already had a component set. but you can however run the components without the crossover or the tweeter. and use the stock tweeter. 
as for the factory wiring. you can get harness' to interface with pretty much everything in the car. except for the speakers. in which case just splice in wire behind the connector (leaving the plus intact incase you want to put the stock speakers back in. although on a mk4 its gonna be pretty tough seeing as you have to drill out the rivets to remove the speakers)


----------



## RoguePlank (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Replacing Mk4 Tweeters (MbR24)*

so how did you manage to fit aftermarket tweets in then if the standards are so small? just chop up the little triangle panel and grill?
i LOVE Infinity tweeters. if subs are the bass kicking you in the head, my tweeters are the nailguns in your spine








ive got a set of 6x9s and a set of components to go on the shelf, a set of components to go in the rear doors and a set of components for the front doors. all Infinity Perfects or Kappa's.
and 2 Alpine Type-R 12"s to go in the back








and 4 stinger power caps
and 3 alpine amps
and a crate full of neons and EL wire
and you get the idea...
i appreciate your efforts to convince me to use elements of the standard kit, but im going all the way on this








i just need to know about fitting the tweeters


----------



## MbR24 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Replacing Mk4 Tweeters (RoguePlank)*

eeek. not my taste with the lights or the extra speakers. but GL with your endeavors. to each his own.
as for fitting the tweeters, either fabricate something, relocate them (onto the door panels), or you can cut out the factory location to make the new tweeter fit. although the problem with that is making it look nice. if like me, you want to retain the stock look of your vehicle.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Replacing Mk4 Tweeters (MbR24)*

I cut out the back of the sail panel and used hot glue to hold the new tweeters in place. That worked OK, but one of the tweeters let go and fell into the door. I put a deep tweeter cup on the back of it and fit it into the recess behind the sail panel. It is working really well.


----------



## RoguePlank (May 21, 2009)

ace man, thanks for that, i'll post pics up wen done!


----------



## sauron18 (Apr 11, 2009)

What are the dimensions of the original tweeters?
What is the maximum dimension if you put a aftermarket tweeter without changing the original look


_Modified by sauron18 at 9:03 PM 5-24-2009_


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

When I had my MKIV Jetta, I replaced the OEM in the doors and front pillars with Polk MOMO tweets..I didn't have to do much in the realm of mods really. Surprisingly, I mounted them right behind the OEM trim and angled them the way I wanted and used the black high heat hot glue to secure them. Never had any issues with them falling or coming loose and I live in an area where temps climb to 110f in the summer regularly. I found it essential to replace the stock tweets since they pop like popcorn!! I went through OEM, Infinity, Rockford Fosgate, and one other kind (can't remember now) until I landed on Polks and never had an issue. Good luck in your install...Oh, and mine were driven by a Memphis ST 200/4 amp and processed through an Alpine PXA-H510 processor...


----------

